# New Recall



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

This just out. Solid Gold is recalled from the S.C plant.

Solid Gold Dog Food Recall

Apex Dog food is being recalled too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They should just recall everything from that plant and be done with it.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

They should shut it down and steam clean the whole inside of the building! This is so insane!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> They should shut it down and steam clean the whole inside of the building! This is so insane!


That's an even better idea.

I know whatever food I was feeding, if it was Diamond I'd find out if it was made at that plant and get rid of it whether it's been recalled or not.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's an even better idea.
> 
> I know whatever food I was feeding, if it was Diamond I'd find out if it was made at that plant and get rid of it whether it's been recalled or not.


I'd actually stop after "if it's Diamond" I'd get rid of it. after their previous issues and killing of animals, the fact they're not testing their food is straight up terrifying and maddening! It shows how little regard these companies have for anything else other than money.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Apparently they are recalling stuff "just in case" and no salmonella has been found on all the brands recalled.. whether or not they are being truthful, though, who knows... :tsk:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Diamond should just go out of business. The world would be a better place with one less irresponsible kibble plant.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Apparently they are recalling stuff "just in case" and no salmonella has been found on all the brands recalled.. whether or not they are being truthful, though, who knows... :tsk:


Just like "No dogs have been reported ill" The part they forgot to add was "Because we won't answer calls and deal with it, So If we don't talk to the person, we can't know their dog is sick... Sadly, we can't say the same for the humans that got sick. They have lawyers. " I so hate Diamond.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Just like "No dogs have been reported ill" The part they forgot to add was "Because we won't answer calls and deal with it, So If we don't talk to the person, we can't know their dog is sick... Sadly, we can't say the same for the humans that got sick. They have lawyers. " I so hate Diamond.


The FDA found the salmonella. They weren't reporting it, or weren't testing for it. And they brag about 151 quality control tests, or some such.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

i LOVE THE STATE OF SOUTH CAROLINA....ESPECIALLY THE CITY OF cHARLESTON!!....BUT THIS IS NOT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME TO USE ANYTHING MADE IN sc...ever again....just kidding tried to add a little humor to all this....This recall sucks though!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This is madness, I wonder what is really happening in that plant, maybe the FDA could send their people to take a look and pictures.



xellil said:


> The FDA found the salmonella. They weren't reporting it, or weren't testing for it. And they brag about 151 quality control tests, or some such.


I wonder if they will come up wit "now wit 152 tests including salmonella, we forgot about it" LOL


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They should burn the SC plant down.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

So there's now only a few brands left that havent been recalled... Eagle Pack, Country Value, Artiemis Pet Care, Chicken Soup of the Pet Lover's Soul... and maybe the odd other one? Seems to be the smaller brands.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> So there's now only a few brands left that havent been recalled... Eagle Pack, Country Value, Artiemis Pet Care, Chicken Soup of the Pet Lover's Soul... and maybe the odd other one? Seems to be the smaller brands.


Chicken Soup light was recalled.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> So there's now only a few brands left that havent been recalled... Eagle Pack, Country Value, Artiemis Pet Care, Chicken Soup of the Pet Lover's Soul... and maybe the odd other one? Seems to be the smaller brands.


Chicken Soup and a slew of others was recalled here in Canada the other day. The anchor on CHCH read out all the brands. The list took forever


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Global Pet Foods here in Canada announced today they are pulling all Diamond products and Diamond manufactured products they carry from the shelves.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's kind of scary how far Diamond's reach is.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Eagle Pack hasn't been recalled yet has it? My boyfriends family is transitioning their dog to Acana, but they didn't want to outright just switch the food.

Now i'm wondering if they should just ditch it outright.

edit: they just did today. phew.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> Eagle Pack hasn't been recalled yet has it? My boyfriends family is transitioning their dog to Acana, but they didn't want to outright just switch the food.
> 
> Now i'm wondering if they should just ditch it outright.
> 
> edit: they just did today. phew.


IMO it wouldn't hurt to fast him for 24 hours and then start him on the new food with no mixing of new food/old food.
Did this with my two, they are fine.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> IMO it wouldn't hurt to fast him for 24 hours and then start him on the new food with no mixing of new food/old food.
> Did this with my two, they are fine.


Before this his dog ran on farts and rainbows (ie: didn't really eat much, would ignore food left out for a day at a time, had to be forced to eat basically).


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i believe the fda closed the plant.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> Before this his dog ran on farts and rainbows (ie: didn't really eat much, would ignore food left out for a day at a time, had to be forced to eat basically).


Does he like the new food?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Does he like the new food?


TOTALLY. This is the first time she has actually sat down and eaten all her food willingly. She goes nuts for the stuff, as though it's a treat!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I just got a talk wit a Solid Gold rep via web, I asked about the wee bit kibble and they told me some of it is made at the plant in SC, and other is made in a diamond plant at Missouri.

The bag I was talking about in a previous thread that I got as a gift from an aunt was made in Missouri, that's a relief.



KittyKat said:


> TOTALLY. This is the first time she has actually sat down and eaten all her food willingly. She goes nuts for the stuff, as though it's a treat!


Wish food?


----------

